# Proper fan placement?



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I know that I've seen quite a few threads about fans in cases, but I need advice for my case's placement. 

What I have at the moment are 2 fans on top of each other in the back of the case blowing air out. I also have one fan on the left side of my case near the bottom. And there is an empty slot on the bottom front of my case.

My question is, what is the best scenario for my case and it's cooling? I'm guessing keep the 2 back fans blowing air out, what about the side fan? Should it blow the air out, or suck it in? I don't have a fan for the front of the case, and I don't have the money at the moment to purchase one. So basically, what would be best for what I have?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

This might help: 

Suggested Fan Placement and Cooling

> CPU/Heatsink fan blowing down on heatsink

> Fan in front of case pulling in cool air

> Fan in rear of case pulling hot air out of the case and blowing out the back

> Fan on top pulling warm air out of the case (heat rises)

> Most instances, side case fans pulling cool air into the case with the exception of any very near the top of the case to take advantage of the hot air rises scenario.

> Smooth air flow front to back in case

Other Considerations:

> Move ribbon cables out of the air flow area if possible

> Suggest round IDE cables for best air flow

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

I understand those placements. But I was wondering since I don't have an extra fan or the money to get one at the moment. Where to place my 3 fans? There isn't a spot to put on on top of the case, and I currently have 2 in the back of the case blowing air out. I'm curious as to if the fan on the lower side of my case should be blowing air out, or sucking air in?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

First fan and most important is the rear fan sucking hot air out of the case and blowing it out the back.

The second most important is to have a front fan pulling in cool air.

If you have a third fan and want to place it, you might want to place that on the side of the case pulling in cool air. If there is no place to do that, then use it on the back to pull hot air out of the case.


----------



## Meister88 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, I think I have an idea. When I bought my case, it came with 2 fans attached to the back one on top of the other, and a slot for a fan on the side panel, and in the front. I have one extra fan that I have on the side, and I'll switch it to blowing air into the case. The way it's set up now I realized is that all my fans are blowing air out, and there's no air going on. So I'll fix that. Also, would it help me better if I took one of the fans off the back of the case, and put it in the front? If so, which one (the top fan, or the one beneath it)?

Thanks for the help.

Also I'd like to put out that I do have another fan, but it runs horribly, everytime I turn on the computer, I have to manually crank the fan to start. I'm sure there are hairs or something stuck on the fan that's making it do this, but I can't figure out how to get it out. If I can fix that fan, I could keep both fans in back and have one for the front.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HI,

Quite honestly, if this were my case, I would leave the two back fans and put the spare in front. Then you can add to the side as you get another fan. Also, the fan that you have to manually start, not worth it...thow that thing away.


----------

